

Isis have seized 'enough radioactive material to build their first WMD' - notsony
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/isiss-dirty-bomb-jihadists-have-seized-enough-radioactive-material-to-build-their-first-wmd-10309220.html

======
dudul
Have they found the ones hidden in the desert in Iraq?

